# breeder trying to sell me adult dog!!



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello everyone ,

i just called this breeder my friend gave me the number said she had older dogs to give away so we thought a nice male friend for Luna....
I called and she is trying to sell me a dog that is almost 3 never shown or anything for 1200$$$ and another little male thta has a health problem for 750$$$

I do not know but i thought breeders give there older ones away maybe im wrong ? and the little guy which is just gorgeous cannot see, 750$$$$????? In my opinion if i was to take the little guy in im rid her of a problem????


love

anna


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand totally what you mean here. If the breeder has kept the girl dog for 3 years without showing, I would wonder whether the dog had some health problems, and would want to ask her why she kept the dog for that long without being shown or petted out. In regards to the boy, what health problem does he have? Please be sure you understand the health problem fully and its treatment options, instead of just going for a "discount!" But yes, I too thought older dogs were petted out for the price of spaying and shipping, although $1,200 is pretty close to the price of spaying and shipping if the breeder were in NY, for instance.


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

The little guy is blind, and the other dog would be spayed ,yes but i would go pick them up no shipping . I think its ok to pay the cost of spay but 1200$$ seems crazy anyhow i will not be purchasing any just wondered if that is right for her to be selling the dogs at those prices.


anna


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 28 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855535


> I'm not sure I understand totally what you mean here. If the breeder has kept the girl dog for 3 years without showing, I would wonder whether the dog had some health problems, and would want to ask her why she kept the dog for that long without being shown or petted out. In regards to the boy, what health problem does he have? Please be sure you understand the health problem fully and its treatment options, instead of just going for a "discount!" But yes, I too thought older dogs were petted out for the price of spaying and shipping, although $1,200 is pretty close to the price of spaying and shipping if the breeder were in NY, for instance.[/B]


Hey! Not all breeder's show their females. The male is the important one to show and finish. In fact, the other day I saw where a well known breeder was selling puppies out of non champion adults. Everyone thinks this person only sells out of champion parents. So, that isn't a bad thing. Most breeder's only breed to about 3 years old and then let them go to forever homes. Most breeder's give them away for the price of spaying and dental cleaning. I wouldn't pay that much for an adult of either sex that isn't a finished champion. 
And you are right about the prices of the spay and dental in NY. Can't believe their prices. 
JMO
Tina


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Nov 28 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855543


> *The little guy is blind*, and the other dog would be spayed ,yes but i would go pick them up no shipping . I think its ok to pay the cost of spay but 1200$$ seems crazy anyhow i will not be purchasing any just wondered if that is right for her to be selling the dogs at those prices.
> 
> 
> anna[/B]




I cannot believe a blind dog, is being sold, by a Reputable Breeder, PERIOD!! That sickens me to the core. 
I wouldn't even consider dealing with such an ass. Do some research, and shut the idiot down.
And yep, I come from experience. Mom, and I, shut down the ass, who bred me.

Thanks, and please help with this. All my love, LBB, and my precious LBJ


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree with Deb here- 500%. A breeder is trying to sell you a blind dog?? Are you kidding me? That is a HUGE red flag!!! And for 750??


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 28 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855588


> I agree with Deb her- 500%. A breeder is trying to sell you a blind dog?? Are you kidding me? That is a HUGE red flag!!! And for 750??[/B]


LMAO!! Yep, mom paid a $50 adoption fee for me, and can't seem to give me away ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Love, LBB


Sorry, I couldn't help it ~ LOL

[attachment=58831:LBBI.jpg]


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry, the wording was confusing to me...when the OP said "a dog that is almost 3 never shown *or anything *," I took that to mean that the female was not shown _nor was she bred._ I do know that breeders don't finish girls some or most of the time, that's absolutely true! 

QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 28 2009, 05:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855545


> QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 28 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855535





> I'm not sure I understand totally what you mean here. If the breeder has kept the girl dog for 3 years without showing, I would wonder whether the dog had some health problems, and would want to ask her why she kept the dog for that long without being shown or petted out. In regards to the boy, what health problem does he have? Please be sure you understand the health problem fully and its treatment options, instead of just going for a "discount!" But yes, I too thought older dogs were petted out for the price of spaying and shipping, although $1,200 is pretty close to the price of spaying and shipping if the breeder were in NY, for instance.[/B]


Hey! Not all breeder's show their females. The male is the important one to show and finish. In fact, the other day I saw where a well known breeder was selling puppies out of non champion adults. Everyone thinks this person only sells out of champion parents. So, that isn't a bad thing. Most breeder's only breed to about 3 years old and then let them go to forever homes. Most breeder's give them away for the price of spaying and dental cleaning. I wouldn't pay that much for an adult of either sex that isn't a finished champion. 
And you are right about the prices of the spay and dental in NY. Can't believe their prices. 
JMO
Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i know some breeders charge for their adult dogs , although I never would. Is this a reputable breeder?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855624


> i know some breeders charge for their adult dogs , although I never would. Is this a reputable breeder?[/B]


Can't be! Would a reputable breeder try to _sell_ a blind dog? - and for 750?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 28 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855624


> i know some breeders charge for their adult dogs , although I never would. Is this a reputable breeder?[/B]


Stacy, I love ya, you know that, but honestly, what Reputable Breeder would sell a blind dog for $750?

That, in itself, is insane. 

*HEY, HEY, NOW, I'M WORTH $750 MILLION...SO SHUT YOUR TRAP, MOM....LOVE LBB
*OOOOPS, GOTTA RUN. YEP, RUN IN CIRCLES, MOM'S COMMIN' AT ME ~ lol


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 28 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855629


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 28 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855624





> i know some breeders charge for their adult dogs , although I never would. Is this a reputable breeder?[/B]


Stacy, I love ya, you know that, but honestly, what Reputable Breeder would sell a blind dog for $750?

That, in itself, is insane. 

*HEY, HEY, NOW, I'M WORTH $750 MILLION...SO SHUT YOUR TRAP, MOM....LOVE LBB
*OOOOPS, GOTTA RUN. YEP, RUN IN CIRCLES, MOM'S COMMIN' AT ME ~ lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

Very true. But it's interesting sometimes to see if a breeder considers themselves reputable. 

On a different note - Costa Mesa show next weekend! I'm showing Loco Lois. should be interesting!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 28 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855629


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 28 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855624





> i know some breeders charge for their adult dogs , although I never would. Is this a reputable breeder?[/B]


Stacy, I love ya, you know that, but honestly, what Reputable Breeder would sell a blind dog for $750?

That, in itself, is insane. 

*HEY, HEY, NOW, I'M WORTH $750 MILLION...SO SHUT YOUR TRAP, MOM....LOVE LBB
*OOOOPS, GOTTA RUN. YEP, RUN IN CIRCLES, MOM'S COMMIN' AT ME ~ lol
[/B][/QUOTE]


I only have a dollar two ninety eight but I'll take LBB. 

Did I misunderstand the OP? I thought the one being offered for 1200 was 3 and nothing wrong with her. 

I also disagree that the female in a pedigree doesn't need to be a champion. If you do that repeatedly 
you wind up with iffy lines on one side. I think the female is as important as the male. Show those
girls!!! How else would you know if the girl is of sufficient quality to have puppies? Not all females
are. That's why so many of us have female pets from champions.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 28 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855627


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855624





> i know some breeders charge for their adult dogs , although I never would. Is this a reputable breeder?[/B]


Can't be! Would a reputable breeder try to _sell_ a blind dog? - and for 750?
[/B][/QUOTE]

In this particular case with a dog that has health issues and the dog will likely need a lot of health care I wouldn't pay for the dog so but if the dog was perfectly healthy and a fine dog then why wouldn't he/she be worth whatever the breeder is asking.

I don't understand why any of you would say that an adult dog doesn't have any value and that it should only be placed for the price of spaying. I think it is a breeder's perogative to charge whatever they want for their adults, specially if they are still young dogs and in great shape. I personally would pay it since the dog is likely up to date in shots, trained, and wouldn't have to do much more than to just bring it home. let me say this too, I wouldn't buy an adult from just any breeder since I know some breeder's dogs are in cages all day every day and not trained and I have heard those dogs are hard to deal with and to train so I guess I would be very careful who I would buy an adult from so i wouldn't end up with some social and training issues.
Dee


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (1malt4me @ Nov 28 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855670


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 28 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855627





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855624





> i know some breeders charge for their adult dogs , although I never would. Is this a reputable breeder?[/B]


Can't be! Would a reputable breeder try to _sell_ a blind dog? - and for 750?
[/B][/QUOTE]

In this particular case with a dog that has health issues and the dog will likely need a lot of health care I wouldn't pay for the dog so but if the dog was perfectly healthy and a fine dog then why wouldn't he/she be worth whatever the breeder is asking.

I don't understand why any of you would say that an adult dog doesn't have any value and that it should only be placed for the price of spaying. I think it is a breeder's perogative to charge whatever they want for their adults, specially if they are still young dogs and in great shape. I personally would pay it since the dog is likely up to date in shots, trained, and wouldn't have to do much more than to just bring it home. let me say this too, I wouldn't buy an adult from just any breeder since I know some breeder's dogs are in cages all day every day and not trained and I have heard those dogs are hard to deal with and to train so I guess I would be very careful who I would buy an adult from so i wouldn't end up with some social and training issues.
Dee
[/B][/QUOTE]

As a <strike>new</strike> breeder, personally, I will never charge for a 'retiree.' Why? Because I have the dog's best interest in mind and for me, the most important thing is finding a wonderful home rather than making a little profit. It's not that I don't think my dog has value, it is that I am grateful for those wonderful pet homes that come along and I am more than comfortable putting my dog's future ahead of a need to make a little bit of money. That is what I am comfortable with. It doesn't mean that other people are 'wrong', but I think if a breeder isn't an active show breeder and tries to make a profit on their adult breeding bitches, well, that is something else entirely.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 29 2009, 12:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855668


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 28 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855629





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 28 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855624





> i know some breeders charge for their adult dogs , although I never would. Is this a reputable breeder?[/B]


Stacy, I love ya, you know that, but honestly, what Reputable Breeder would sell a blind dog for $750?

That, in itself, is insane. 

*HEY, HEY, NOW, I'M WORTH $750 MILLION...SO SHUT YOUR TRAP, MOM....LOVE LBB
*OOOOPS, GOTTA RUN. YEP, RUN IN CIRCLES, MOM'S COMMIN' AT ME ~ lol
[/B][/QUOTE]


*I only have a dollar two ninety eight but I'll take LBB. 

*Did I misunderstand the OP? I thought the one being offered for 1200 was 3 and nothing wrong with her. 

I also disagree that the female in a pedigree doesn't need to be a champion. If you do that repeatedly 
you wind up with iffy lines on one side. I think the female is as important as the male. Show those
girls!!! How else would you know if the girl is of sufficient quality to have puppies? Not all females
are. That's why so many of us have female pets from champions.  
[/B][/QUOTE]

*YIPEEE, I'M SOLD AT LAST. AND FOR $2.28, THAT'S THE BEST OFFER YET!! 
I'LL LET "FAT BOTTOM GIRL" KNOW I'M LEAVING HER FOR A "SLIMMER" MODEL, NAMED COSY ~ :wub: 
TELL MISS COSY, I'LL "SEE" HER SOON. ooops, again, here comes mom yelling, "stay away from Cosy".
Big Girl Joanie is also yelling, "stay away from me too". Lovies to all, LBB

*Now that LBB has ran off, yes bashing into walls, I can talk. 

Brit, the OP mentioned two dogs, which the breeder was selling. One for $1200, and a blind dog for $750. The breeder seems to want
them both placed, as long as you cough up the cash. Here's what OP wrote: *The little guy is blind, and the other dog would be spayed ,yes but i would go pick them up no shipping 

*<span style="color:#000000">Also, pay attention to the first post, the blind dog is also mentioned there. At first, I thought the breeder had two dogs, and one the buyer had not "seen" yet.
After reading the second response, I was shocked that the second dog, the breeder was speaking of, was blind, and she's asking $750 for him. 

LBB has now upped his price. He said, "good lord, my price is now $7.50"

Deb: "No Billy, the other dog is selling for $750".

LBB: "Why in the world would I pay $750 for a blind dog"

Deb: "Not you LBB, that's his sale price".

LBB: "You call that a sale? I'm on sale for $1.82 now"

Deb: "I'm so dropping you off on someone's porch"

LBB: "Cool, drop me off on Cosy's porch"

Deb: "Don't you have a wall to visit?"



</span>


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

As a new breeder, personally, I will never charge for a 'retiree.' Why? Because I have the dog's best interest in mind and for me, the most important thing is finding a wonderful home rather than making a little profit. It's not that I don't think my dog has value, it is that I am grateful for those wonderful pet homes that come along and I am more than comfortable putting my dog's future ahead of a need to make a little bit of money. That is what I am comfortable with. It doesn't mean that other people are 'wrong', but I think if a breeder isn't an active show breeder and tries to make a profit on their adult breeding bitches, well, that is something else entirely.
[/QUOTE]

I guess that is your position and I understand it but also we can't judge others for doing what they think it is right for them and for their dogs.

On that same note, if that is why they breed and have dogs then we shouldn't be buying puppies from them either let alone adults.
Dee


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (1malt4me @ Nov 29 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855670


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 28 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855627





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855624





> i know some breeders charge for their adult dogs , although I never would. Is this a reputable breeder?[/B]


Can't be! Would a reputable breeder try to _sell_ a blind dog? - and for 750?
[/B][/QUOTE]

In this particular case with a dog that has health issues and the dog will likely need a lot of health care I wouldn't pay for the dog so but if the dog was perfectly healthy and a fine dog then why wouldn't he/she be worth whatever the breeder is asking.

I don't understand why any of you would say that an adult dog doesn't have any value and that it should only be placed for the price of spaying. I think it is a breeder's perogative to charge whatever they want for their adults, specially if they are still young dogs and in great shape. I personally would pay it since the dog is likely up to date in shots, trained, and wouldn't have to do much more than to just bring it home. let me say this too, I wouldn't buy an adult from just any breeder since I know some breeder's dogs are in cages all day every day and not trained and I have heard those dogs are hard to deal with and to train so I guess I would be very careful who I would buy an adult from so i wouldn't end up with some social and training issues.
Dee
[/B][/QUOTE]

When I made my comments, I was referring primarily to the fact that this breeder was trying to_ sell a ($750) blind dog_! That is all I would need to know about this 'breeder', I would use that term loosely as well in regards to this person. This 'breeder' should be trying to place this dog in a loving home prepared to take care of a _disabled _dog not trying to make $750 off of him. 

I'm a very non-judgmental person in general -across the board- but personally, for me, that is enough for me to judge this 'breeder'.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:goodpost: The boy dog who is BLIND is $750?! Poor dog. This breeder sounds like the pits.


QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 29 2009, 04:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855755


> QUOTE (1malt4me @ Nov 29 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855670





> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 28 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855627





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855624





> i know some breeders charge for their adult dogs , although I never would. Is this a reputable breeder?[/B]


Can't be! Would a reputable breeder try to _sell_ a blind dog? - and for 750?
[/B][/QUOTE]

In this particular case with a dog that has health issues and the dog will likely need a lot of health care I wouldn't pay for the dog so but if the dog was perfectly healthy and a fine dog then why wouldn't he/she be worth whatever the breeder is asking.

I don't understand why any of you would say that an adult dog doesn't have any value and that it should only be placed for the price of spaying. I think it is a breeder's perogative to charge whatever they want for their adults, specially if they are still young dogs and in great shape. I personally would pay it since the dog is likely up to date in shots, trained, and wouldn't have to do much more than to just bring it home. let me say this too, I wouldn't buy an adult from just any breeder since I know some breeder's dogs are in cages all day every day and not trained and I have heard those dogs are hard to deal with and to train so I guess I would be very careful who I would buy an adult from so i wouldn't end up with some social and training issues.
Dee
[/B][/QUOTE]

When I made my comments, I was referring primarily to the fact that this breeder was trying to_ sell a ($750) blind dog_! That is all I would need to know about this 'breeder', I would use that term loosely as well in regards to this person. This 'breeder' should be trying to place this dog in a loving home prepared to take care of a _disabled _dog not trying to make $750 off of him. 

I'm a very non-judgmental person in general -across the board- but personally, for me, that is enough for me to judge this 'breeder'.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I recently (3 months ago) just bought my "retiree" girl from a very reputable breeder and I paid $800 for her. She wasn't spayed yet and the teeth weren't cleaned when I got her. However, I am very happy with her. She is a very healthy and happy girl. I guess every breeder is different. Did I get rip off?!?! (I hope not...)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (mostlytina @ Nov 29 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855846


> I recently (3 months ago) just bought my "retiree" girl from a very reputable breeder and I paid $800 for her. She wasn't spayed yet and the teeth weren't cleaned when I got her. However, I am very happy with her. She is a very healthy and happy girl. I guess every breeder is different. Did I get rip off?!?! (I hope not...)[/B]


All my friends who have a retiree never paid that much and they did come spayed or neutered with a dental.
Again I don't know enough about it to comment if you got ripped off (I hope not either) I think as long as your happy with her and all is well , thats all that really matters


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Really. A blind dog for $750.00 Really? Am I a dummy? I don't know if I'd fall for that one.....


A retiree is one thing, but a plain blind dog? Come on, they want to give this dog a good home?? I'm confused. I mean LBB is a fine dog, but would I go looking for one like him and to pay close to $1000 for him????? hummmmm, if I had lots of extra money, maybe...


----------

